# help first timer problems!!



## bongzilla420 (Mar 15, 2006)

my plant is 3 weeks old i juss transplanted my plant into a bigger pot and with in 30 minutes it stoarted to droop really bad so i watered it a little and i woke up the morning and 3 of the 5 leafs died and the leaf on top looks like it wants to grow and i pruned off the dead leaf is it gunna live or is it gunna grow like crap if so wout should i do??????


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

Did any of the roots tear when you pulled it from the pot?

If you have already watered it let it set for a while. If conditions worsen let us know. Also head on over to wal-mart and get some superthrive. It aids in damaged and tranplanted plants. It is not a fert. only a supplement. Use as directed.


----------



## bongzilla420 (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks mutt


----------



## Merla (Mar 17, 2006)

When you change a plant into a different pot it's always a good idea to trim a few leaves off, because transplanting often results in damaged root hairs. Which means the plant can't uptake water as effeciently as it used to. By removing some leaves, you reduce the amount of plant that water must get to, which means no dead leaves and the ones that remain on the plant stay healthy.


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm, I would have to politely disagree with trimming live leaves, at anytime. Cutting the leaves can only further srtess/shock the plant, IMHO. 
Honestly, I very very seldom ever see any significant sign of "shock" from transplanting. If done at the right time, carefully and properly, they respond almost immeadiatly.


----------

